# iPhone non "jaibreaké" et envoi de photos en taille réel



## vincentmurith (26 Février 2009)

Bonjour,
l'iPhone permet d'envoyer des fichiers photos avec l'Appli "Photos". Or les fichiers joints par Mail ont une taille de pixels réduite. Ils n'ont plus leur résolution d'origine.

- Existe-t-il une Appli, reconnue par Apple, capable d'envoyer de tels fichiers, ceci sans réduction de leur taille ?   (je ne veux pas "jaibreaké" mon iPhone)
ou
- Existe-t-il une Appli, toujours reconnue par Apple, gérant l'envoi sur des serveurs FTP ?


Merci pour vos informations.


----------



## ezmac (8 Mars 2009)

il y en a plussieurs mais ce n'est pas Apple qui décide.... en Suede et au Portugal, tu peu envoyer de MMS avec plussiers taiilles.

une autre façon serrait utiliser une petite app pas chère, qui te permait ajouter plussieurs fotos dans tes mails....

-->>> multi-photo email


----------

